# Utah Lake/Uintas



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, had a draft party for a softball tournament Sunday so I didn't pick up my daughter till Saturday morning. Us being us, I figured we could go down to Utah lake and wet a line for a bit. Went west of the airport and just simple rigged with a worm. Wasn't too terribly long and we had a small couple pound channel cat on the line. We sat longer and she reeled in a perch that we tossed back. We also wound up with a decent bluegill and a couple white bass before we called it quits and headed home. I love fishing with her because she is just a riot when the fish are biting. Anyway, here's a picture of our take from that morning.










Sunday played the softball tournament and ran my daughter home. Monday got up, was sore as hell but figured its a free day with no plans so I better go fish or something. I needed more maribou so I called Tubedude who told me he'd been workin on some patters for Brookieguy and wanted to show me what he had. I made the visit to the Tackletorium where we got into a long discussion about colors, strike instigating colors and things of that sort. I got in on the color purple, and was sent with one of those, a "Silverback" which got no play Monday and some other odds and ends flies. I took some more Copperheads, a couple Copper Pats and some of the standard black as well as a Black and Red but I don't remember what he called those. After a discussion and a taste test of some smoked trout, I was finally on my way. Finally got up to Murdock Basin area and drove down to the Doosh, North Fork. Wanted to fish Cataract Gorge but there were some folks headed into the mouth of the canyon so I hiked down and around for a mile or so until I was sure I was past them to start fishing. Took the trail to the creek and was surprised to see the raspberries were still in.



















Started fishing with a purple sparkle maribou jig and holy hell... the fish flat tore it up. It was at least a hit on every cast until I'd caught a few fish out of every hole and they actually started the paint peeling off the head, wore the red finish off the hook and started unraveling the body of the jig. Even black hasn't gotten that much love for me before.... it was pretty unreal. Everyone knows what tiny brookies look like so here are some of the few I caught. I caught most on purple, a few on the black/red and finished with all black once I broke off the black combo color jig.














































As I fished down the creek, it was hard to not be impressed with the sheer rock walls and the endless waterfalls that sometimes appeared to be coming right out of the rock face. Its a beautiful area... not big fish, but pretty fish and the solitude of the canyon is hard to beat. When the raspberries are in, its just a bonus.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice! I have had the privilige to go to the tackletorium before as well. Pat is a great guy. Good work on the UL multi species catch. Loved the shots of the brookies too!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job, Riley. I'm glad at least 3 of us caught some raspberries over the weekend!

Getting out with your daughter must have been really nice. Good for you.

(Pretty brookies!)


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> Everyone knows what tiny brookies look like so here are some of the few I caught.


. Everyone knows what they look like but I still like seeing pictures of those pretty little things. Catching little brookies out of streams like that never gets old. Thanks for the report, long live the jig


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighmtnFish said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows what tiny brookies look like so here are some of the few I caught.
> ...


You know the cool thing about that... the water was so low in the gorge that it was entirely sight fishing. I saw every fish that I caught before it hit the jig. Pretty fun. Yep, long live the jig.... I think I have fished maribou more this spring/summer/fall than I have ever fished them before in my life and I will always have some with me now.

Thanks LOAH, it was nice to get her out with me again. Word from the girlfriend though is that I need to start doing more "girly" things with her because she doesn't want to fish or be outdoorsy all the time... its that dreaded sign that she is really starting to become a young lady.... dammit. I so did not want to have to face that bit of reality. :?


----------

